# Zivildienst + 400 Euro Job + Klein-Gewerbe + Ausbildung ... und nun Steuererklärung!?



## hcc_tuner (26. März 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe letztes Jahr ein Klein- Gewerbe geführt, was aber vom Gewinn her auch sehr klein ausgefallen ist ( 400 Euro im ganzen Jahr). 

Außerdem habe ich bis April Zivieldienst gemacht und ca 400-450 Euro Sold im Monat bekommen.

Ab August habe ich meine Ausbildung angefangen ( 800 Euro brutto / 630 Euro netto im Monat) 

von Januar bis August habe ich noch auf 400 Euro Basis gearbeitet und im Schnitt 200Euro im Monat verdient! 

Nun meine Frage; 

Wenn ich kein Gewerbe gehabt hätte, dann müsste ich jetzt auch keine Steuerklärung abgeben. Aber da ich es hatte und ein wenig dabei verdient habe muss ich es.

Was von den ganzen Einnahmen muss in die Steuerklärung rein? Nur Gewerbe oder auch mein Sold, Ausbildungslohn und 400-Euro-Job? 

Bitte um eure Hilfe


----------



## tobee (27. März 2007)

Der Link dürfte dich sehr interessieren


----------



## hcc_tuner (27. März 2007)

hmm, damit ist mir nich ganz geholfen! 

Meine Frage ist; muss mein Ausbildungslohn, mein Zivi-Sold und das Geld vom 400-Euro- Job auch einfließen! Dafür musste ich ja keine Lohnsteuer zahlen! Muss das nun trotzdem in die Lohnsteuererklärung


----------



## TeQs (27. März 2007)

Mein Vater ist Finanzbeamter, ich ruf ihn morgen mal an und frage ihn

Ist glaube ich die beste Quelle


----------



## hcc_tuner (27. März 2007)

oh danke, das wäre sehr nett!


----------



## TeQs (28. März 2007)

Also, mein Vater meinte, dass alles bis auf den Sold vom Zivildienst in die Steuererklärung rein muss, sprich Gewerbe, Ausbildung und der 400 € - Job.


----------



## lay-z-cow (13. November 2007)

Also alles bis auf den Zivi-Dienst muss sowieso rein. Aber ich würde mich noch mal informieren, ob es da evtl. Sonderregelungen für Zivildienstleistende gibt (höherer Steuerfreibetrag oder so) - obwohl du bei Beträgen in dieser Größenordnung wahrscheinlich nicht viel zu befürchten hast.

Gruß

.:lay-z-cow:.


----------

